# formular nach dem senden löschen



## yello (14. Nov 2004)

Hallo Leute,
mein Formular besteht aus einer Selectbox und einem Textfeld, 
ich möchte das Textfeld nach dem senden löschen,
die Selectbox hier "color" soll den Text behalten.

Meine Funktion löscht die Daten schon vor dem senden und nicht danach.
Was mache ich falsch??

function clean ()
{
var col = document.formular.color.value;
document.formular.reset();
document.formular.color.value = col;
}

Aufruf mit onsubmit() im formular.


----------



## Roar (14. Nov 2004)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------



## el_barto (15. Nov 2004)

yello hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was mache ich falsch??


nichts, da das onsubmit event *vor* dem submit ausgelöst wird.

lösungsmöglichkeit: nimm das onsubmit bei deinem formular weg. falls du das formular mit einem button abschickst, mach statt einem submit button einen normalen button. dort rufst du beim onclick deine function auf. vor dem reset machst du dann document.formular.submit(). somit erfolgt das submit vor dem reset.


----------

